# ser poupadinho



## Amêndoa

Olá a todos
Como se pode dizer "ser poupadinho" em espanhol?
Obrigada


----------



## curlyboy20

Bem-vinda aos foruns!

O que é poupadinho exatamente? É uma pessoa que gosta de poupar dinheiro ou algo assim?

Até mais,

Jr.


----------



## Amêndoa

Exacto, é uma pessoa que poupa dinheiro, não tem gastos exagerados. Não é o mesmo que forreta, cuja tradução seria "tacaño".


----------



## curlyboy20

Obrigado por confirmar. Não posso pensar numa palavra em espanhol que expresse a ideia (agora sem acento agudo ) de ser frugal. Muitas veces se diz que alguém é _centrado _quando faz as coisas de maneira prudente, com os pés na terra, mas não é exclusivo para falar de despesas e dinheiro.


----------



## Amêndoa

Obrigada, curlyboy, pelo seu esforço. 
Foi bom "conhecê-lo" nesta minha primeira aventura no forum.
Até à próxima


----------



## airosa

_Parsimonioso_. Mas parece que em português também existe - _parcimonioso_.


----------



## curlyboy20

Pode ser, mas também nao é exclusivo para falar de despesas ou dinheiro.


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> _Parsimonioso_. Mas parece que em português também existe - _parcimonioso_.


----------



## airosa

Ahorrativo.


----------



## curlyboy20

airosa said:


> Ahorrativo.


 
Acho que para falar acerca de uma pessoa, _"ahorrador"_ ficaria melhor. Acho que tambèm se pode dizer que alguém é _"económico"._


----------



## airosa

curlyboy20 said:


> Acho que para falar acerca de uma pessoa, _"ahorrador"_ ficaria melhor. Acho que tambèm se pode dizer que alguém é _"económico"._


Curlyboy, tengo una pequeña duda. Según el diccionario de María Moliner:

*ahorrador -* Que ahorra.
*ahorrativo *- Inclinado a ahorrar.

Creo que es un poco diferente ¿o no?


----------



## Stellalua

Ola ! a palavra è *AMARRETE* para dizer de uma pessoa muito ahorrativa.


----------



## curlyboy20

airosa said:


> Curlyboy, tengo una pequeña duda. Según el diccionario de María Moliner:
> 
> *ahorrador -* Que ahorra.
> *ahorrativo *- Inclinado a ahorrar.
> 
> Creo que es un poco diferente ¿o no?


 
Sim, é um pouquinho diferente, mas na verdade, eu nunca tinha escutado _"ahorrativo"._


----------



## argentinodebsas

_Amarrete_ es sinónimo de _tacaño_ así que no sirve. 

En Argentina usamos la palabra _gasolero_ para designar a ese tipo de persona que si bien cuida su dinero, no llega a ser tacaño. Se suele hablar por ejemplo de _turismo gasolero_ (http://www.clarin.com/diario/2007/09/30/laciudad/h-05401.htm). Seguramente este significado surgió como metonimia del adjetivo _gasolero_ , auto que usa gasoil y gasta menos que el _naftero_.

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

En lenguaje informal, decimos *apañado*.


----------



## Ben-Sur

Tal como se usa por aquí, una persona *ahorrativa* es aquella que administra muy bien sus recursos económicos sin derrochar en gastos superfluos, no teniendo que ser necesariamente tacaña.
Por aquí se emplea mucho ese término.

Saludos


----------



## coquis14

Una persona "escatimadora" , tal vez. ¿La palabra lusa tiene una mala o buena connotación?.

Saludos


----------



## Carfer

coquis14 said:


> ¿La palabra lusa tiene una mala o buena connotación


 
Eu diria que, no que toca a Portugal, tem conotação ligeiramente negativa. O uso do diminutivo, de resto, traduz já alguma irrisão. Em todo o caso é ténue, depende do contexto e até dos tempos: durante a ditadura, ser '_poupadinho_' era estimulado, fazia parte da ideologia, tal como viver com pouco (para não se ser muito reivindicativo), não ser dado às letras (saber ler e contar bastava, que o conhecimento é perigoso e expõe as pessoas a ideias subversivas). Hoje, não me parece que seja característica muito valorizada, antes pelo contrário, há uma pressão tremenda para que se consuma, acho mesmo que a transformação da sociedade portuguesa numa sociedade de consumo propiciou, talvez, a viragem mais significativa da nossa mentalidade em muitos séculos.


----------



## nusa

Por aquí se oye más decir 'persona *ahorradora*'


----------

